# How do you spot an N in a conversation?



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

That's a really good question. I've always wondered it too. It is definitely the hardest for me to distinguish in a person. Judging and Perceiving is definitely hard too, but I think I have more of a grasp of what that is more than sensing and intuiting.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to agree. I am learning this on my own. So it's a little harder to grasp. I haven't really read about the different categories and stuff. I will but I still think it would be interesting to know how others perceive or distinguish the temperaments in a conversation.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

You have nice lips.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ummmmmmmmmmmm.


*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

um?
____________________________


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Just telling you how to spot a N.*


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm with Lykos on this one.. Ns pause more often. This could be some form of delay. Some may not pause, but normally would rattle off a great deal of um's and aww's along the way.

Btw, I get a real impression that you are ENFJ.. There was a great deal of impressions and feeling in that speech. Or perhaps that is just judging on my part (Ni<>Te).


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

COOOL! Just learned how to spot a N!! UMMMMMMM!!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with you on ENFJ.
I am a Duo person. When I am In a very mellow almost intimate setting like Personality cafe I act on my F. 
When I am in a class room setting or work I act on my T.
I don't think you would even recognize me. I am amazed at my self. Very little emotion. More logic and intimidating. 
Something that I really impresses me is when I talk to a very irrational person like delusional I talk in facts and calling them out. Hence Duo force. They usually give in.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha, my mother (an S type, ISFJ) once counted the amount of times me and my older sister said "ummm", and I'm pretty sure that my older sister is an N too.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

:/ I'm starting to feel like I have to prove I am T/F. 
hahaha it's funny.


----------



## INFPeter (Jan 27, 2009)

Since I am a strong N I often project that the person I am conversing with is also an N. This especially happens with intelligent well educated Ss. One way to tell is to listen to what their hobbies and leisure time activities are, if they like to go clubbing or white water rafting they are probably an SP. If even their leisure time is work they are probably an SJ. If they like fantasy or science fiction type entertainment they are probably an N. Of course none of this absolute!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah that was the direction I was going on. But I wanted to know if their were ques in the speech. 
I got my answer.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*According to Peter Nephilim, and myself are all SPs. Nephilim likes to go mountain climbing. I like to do crazy running/jumping. We both study Martial Arts.


and Clubs are more of an extrovert thing not a N thing, or ENFP wouldn't exist. 
*


----------



## INFPeter (Jan 27, 2009)

At 17, clubs might be an extravert thing but as one gets into mid 20s and beyond I do not now many Ns that still frequent meat-market clubs with music too loud to have a meaningful conversation. Extraverted N's more likely to go to Pubs than Clubs.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

That would be me!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Really? I know a ENTJ in her mid 30s that still goes to clubs. I don't need to go to clubs for loud music I play that at home. Clubs are more like a game to Extraverted NTs, from what I gather. I normally just make my own clubs though so I might be bias. 

I will tell you that my dad is ESTP and is thinking of opening a club ... in which he needs my help (bah). 

I'd probably go to a Pub & a club & then someplace else.... I get bored easily.
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I just discovered pubs. 
It was really fun, but I was there with an old friend.
Clubs are a game though you are right about that.


----------

